# how long do sucking loachs live



## badenmate (Jan 1, 2009)

my mate asked me the question how long do chinese algae eaters (sucking loachs) live for.:fish::chair:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

2 to 3 years


----------



## badenmate (Jan 1, 2009)

i have had mine for about 3 years now and it stills seem going fine. before it lived this long i thought it was that long.


----------

